# Portal 2 for NDS



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=11049&p=1








WHY hasn't it been added to the database, Gbatemp? LOLWTFIAMGOINGTONDSCENEANDNEVARCUMMINGBACK


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Grr, i think my rom is broken or something.

HOW I DOES ROM?!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Grr, i think my rom is broken or something.
> 
> HOW I DOES ROM?!



I dunno, man. It works fine on my DSTWO.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

I upgraded meh DSTWO in teh microwave methods teh not work HALPZ PLZ!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2011)

In related news, I found Sausage Head's DS-Scene account. 



Spoiler


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> In related news, I found Sausage Head's DS-Scene account.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler








 God damn. Sausage Head is an internet SLUT.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

where can i download?
linkz plz?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> where can i download?
> linkz plz?



www.gbatemp.net


----------



## Narayan (Jul 9, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a troll site.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh you DS-Scene, you're like the Fox news when it comes down to scene releases.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Oh you DS-Scene, you're like the Fox news when it comes down to scene releases.








 THAT is insulting.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2011)

downloaded and works perfectly on DSTwo


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is an awesome DS port. Playing it right now. I didn't think the DS was capable of such brilliant graphics.






Edit: troll.... troll... troll.... troll.........


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 10, 2011)

It is true. I also took a screenshot:


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm actually downloading this and trying it in an emulator to see what it is. I'm not risking my flash cart for a fake!

Edit) I did find a download. Don't question my methods.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I'm actually downloading this and trying it in an emulator to see what it is. I'm not risking my flash cart for a fake!
> 
> Edit) I did find a download. Don't question my methods.


Do share what happens, please


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ended up being a Treasure Report ROM.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TROJAN


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 10, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Treasure Report.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That site is a bunch of assholes for actually making a download for a fake title that was a joke on another site.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol...In that topic, there's a post that contains this:

"DS Scene is going to lose credibility that way."

LIKE IT HASN'T LOST ALL CREDIBILITY ANYWAYS


----------



## Ikki (Jul 10, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> LOLWTFIAMGOINGTONDSCENEANDNEVAR*CUMMING*BACK


but why ):


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I'm actually downloading this and trying it in an emulator to see what it is. I'm not risking my flash cart for a fake!
> 
> Edit) I did find a download. Don't question my methods.


Ha, same. It's like a 40 mb file, so I'm kind of intrigued.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

I downloaded it I havent tried yet on no cash but it seem like you all saying its a virus . ?


Edit : I tried it on No cash + No Zoomer it showed a picture of a dog (As the rom image) and froze


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 10, 2011)

Downloaded this morning for a laugh. The game is Treasure Report. It looks like a new Professor Layton game. Luke has grown up, had a sex change and teamed up with an extremely annoying Japanese bloke who keeps taking the piss out of the now deceased Layton. 

My Japanese is sketchy but, that seems to be the gist of it.


----------



## mrgone (Jul 10, 2011)

hahaha, this makes me remember the gran turismo port 2 for game boy color


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 10, 2011)

seems legit


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 10, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just about to post that X'D

Glad he didn't say "Onyourback" >


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 10, 2011)

I can confirm working on Super R4 3DS All-in-one mega mario-combo 301-in-one HD ultra+


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 10, 2011)

Look likes this games was unlisted on GameFaqs website except only available on PC, MAC, Sony PS3 and XBOX 360 right now!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 10, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU EXPECT FROM THOSE FAQS


----------

